# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Markus Ruhl & Mustafa Mohammad guest posing

## rruhl

Markus Ruhl & Mustafa Mohammad guest posed in Germany this weekend. I'll try to find some pics...

----------


## rruhl

Ruhl

http://www.bbszene.de/board/viewtopi...83240&start=45

----------


## R.Gotti

nice pics

----------


## rruhl

Markus Ruhl

http://milossarcev.com/board/index.php?topic=1921.0

----------


## rruhl

Mustafa Mohammad

----------


## rruhl

More Ruhl

----------


## rruhl

More Mustafa

----------


## rruhl

Ruhl...

http://www.bbszene.de/board/viewtopic.php4?t=83285

----------


## ibiza69

Nice pics

**** its nice to be back

----------


## asani

@rruhl


schöne bilder ;-)
biste auch bei bbszene?

----------


## wael

last Sunday the german amateur championship was held with top amateur athletes competing such as Hamdullah Aykutlug, Serkan Cetin and Thomas Scheu. Markus Ruehl and Mustafa Mohammed guested pose 2 weeks out from the . 
marcus was in very nice shape top 6 for sure, whlie mustafa was a little bit off
holding som water if he maneged to be as dry to bone like he did last year at dutch Grand prix top 10.

----------


## rruhl

> @rruhl
> 
> 
> schöne bilder ;-)
> biste auch bei bbszene?


I check the bbszene-forum sometimes, mainly for pics. I don't understand much about the language though (I'm not German).

----------


## rruhl

More Ruhl...

----------


## rruhl

More Mustafa...

----------


## decadbal

dam impressive

----------


## asani

@rruhl

it´s always nice to have international guests  :Strong Smiley:  

at the bx yesterday, markus was in his best shape (for 2weeks out) ever. top 6 for sure! when markus and musti went on stage the crowd went crazy, huge ovation for both!!!! musti wasn´t in that shape in predicted to see him, but he has 2 more weeks to improve, mainly the water, to be the biggest surprise at the o.

----------


## wael

many many pics at bbszene.de, with direct like go to :
http://www.bbszene.de/show.php4?/text.php4?id=672

----------


## wael

Again more pics at direct link:

http://milossarcev.com/board/index.php?topic=1921.30

----------


## asani

markus at the bx two weeks out VIDEO from bbszene.de 

http://www.bbszene.de/text.php4?id=674 
 :Strong Smiley:

----------

